# First scheduled service



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I should have used quotes around sniffer, it is just an ODBII test, which if I remember correctly was all that was done and failed on that guys 2009 where his emissions failed. Pre-ODBII cars up to a certain point they do a sniffer on but not sure what it measures offhand. My Galant has to do the sniffer test, if I can find one of the sheets then it would point it out to me. My Mercedes does not have to do any emissions testing and I think the truck is just the ODBII check but perhaps no emissions at all.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is a link to the Texas DMV. http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/vi/Misc/faq/faq_asm.htm

Looks like there are two tests, one for 1996 and later, then the pre-1996 cars. The newer cars are just the computer verification while the older cars it is a sniffer up the tail pipe to measure excess Carbohydrons, CO and NOx.

I recall bringing back a US car (it was a 1993 Dodge Intrepid I had originally bought in the US) from overseas and they ran me through the mill trying to get it back into certification.

I had to first take it to a local police station to confirm it wasn't a stolen car. I was the original owner.:dunno:

Then I had to take it to the DOT where they verified I had a DOT and EPA sticker on the car.:dunno:

I ended up having to replace two catlytic converters plus the O2 sensors at a pretty penny.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Figured after reading the thread about an 09 failing emissions testing


I remember reading about it, but wasn't car in question failing CA emissions which include "smog" ??? I thought California has some extra emission test, not present in other states.....


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I do not think it was a CA based car. I remember someone asking what test was done and the OP saying it is just the odbii one. Also recall the car itself had no tre emission problem but instead some issue with the scanner and something like an O2 sensor. Just left me wondering if his car truly was a fluke or if it was more a glitch in the software. 

As as inspections here, I did not read the link provided but there are exceptions for some year ranged diesels. Then if the car is something like older than 25 years. My old 1985 500 SEL had to pass the sniffer but my 1985 300SD just had/has to pass the safety inspection. I sold the SEL before it became 25 years old so not sure if that is the cutoff date. I can't remember how it is for the diesel trucks, I think the current one is too new but do not recall my old 1992 chebby diesel needing it even though at the same time my old 1982 chebby gasser truck did need to do the sniffer.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is the thread, did not re-read it all but did look at his location and it is TN

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1457207


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

I just looked up IL requirements and it seams like ds are exempt Link - I was not aware of that ...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

As a follow up on this original post, my MPG is certainly back to the normal range of 29.0mpg, as prior to the 1st service, so no issue with the latest software upload as far as I can tell.

Maybe the Tranny has relearned me or I relearned it, but all is good.

I've also noted that with the cooler weather here in South Florida am not using as much A/C, especially in the morning, and that is bumping my mpg up a tad, maybe 1 to 1 1/2mpg better.

Still early to tell, but at least it (MPG) has not gone "South" for the winter!:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My last tank was actually one of the best mpg so far but I was not car pooling with everyone for a few of my trips so pretty certain that is the reason for a gain(my average mph was up a decent chunk).


----------

